# reptilian toxins?



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it true that if you use an aquarium as a reptile cage and then you go back to useing it as a fish tank that there are left over toxins that will kill your fish?

is there a way to get rid of the toxins or prevent it?

thanks


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i have done this before. just rinse the tank out really good and you should be fine.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

It depends, If you have a good filter or power head that filters the tank good you should be ok. But what I would do is, tank the tank and wash it really good. Esspecially in the seals because the toxins are known to seep in there. After you washed it good then cycle it for a while, and add conditioner routinley if you want, and I have heard of people adding dilluted bleach. Only a little bleach. NOTE: DO NOT USE THE BLEACH WITH THE FISH IN IT. I am pretty sure you knew that though.







Also, if you want to save you self the effort and time, have it cleaned and resealed.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

cool, thanks guys

i was just checking


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

I was told the same erroneous information when I was just getting into fish, also.

Granted, if you pour water into a tank filled with reptile waste (Uric Acid), the tank is going to be a mess. But if the tank is properly cleaned out, it will be fine for keeping fish.

I clean a tank out by adding hot tap water and white vinegar (acetic acid). Then rubbing with a clean cloth until the tank is clean.


----------

